

An exciting new (to me) way to SSH - snori74
http://grep101.com/blog/2013/9/20/an-exciting-new-way-to-ssh

======
pwg
> the Chrome browser app "Secure Shell" \- and have been happily using it from
> my local library's very securly locked down systems. It works very well, and
> the advantage over using the local cybercafe which allows the "run putty.exe
> directly" method is that I'm far less concerned with the potential for
> keyloggers and other nasties.

Running a browser app. does not, in any way, reduce the potential for
keyloggers or other nasties. And a system with a keylogger or other nastie
will be able to watch/collect what you do whether you run a browser app., or
run putty.exe directly.

------
txutxu
"I'm far less concerned with the potential for keyloggers and other nasties"

If the system is compromised with a keyloger, it does not help at all if you
are using a browser extension instead of a traditional client.

